# P.piraya



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

120 gallon tank.
Pygocentrus piraya. About 11'' TL. 
Filtration : AC110, Fluval 403, Astro 2210

I've had this fish for the past two years. He's been living alone for the majority of that time. He's always shown amazing colorations. He's quite shy, spending most of his time under the fake plants in the cormner of his tank, but goes crazy whenever food is in his tank. He'll often try to charge me when i vacuum his gravel... He's a fat eating machine !! He got a major heater burn this past summer. I was quite pissed off with that.. but he's been healing very well since and it's all starting to fade away now...


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

what a hog. you have a great collection of P's


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Holy hell what a beauty man...Love the flames...


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

It's a beast!!!








My fav of your p's, asides the rhom











wisco_pygo said:


> what a hog. *you have a great collection of P's*


It's even more impressive seeing them all in person. I had never seen a piraya or a manny in person until I saw Moon's.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

stunning specimen. looks like a real beast of a fish


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Beautiful piraya! that colouration is intense!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I absolutely love this fish and need to get one just like it... it's a stunner for sure. Job well done, sir


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

This piraya is the BOMB!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That's one hell of an amazing piraya you have there!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks guys !!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Wicked Flames on that Piraya!...Moondemon, that is one hell of a collection you got!..







...I'm indeed jealous!...







...Your Piraya rocks like a CHEAP TRICK concert!!!...


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

this guy has some really really nice colors on him man. this made me one to get a solo piraya tank now haha....i love how clean and simple all your tank scapes are man...not gonna lie after i saw these pics, i went HAMMMM on my tank and cleaned it out like never before and rescaped it...lol ill post some pics when i can get my girls camera over here haha


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

very nice, probably one of the best piraya i have seen in a while. Your makign me want to get some.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

awsome looking specimen man hoping to get a couple myself one of these years


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

T-wag said:


> this guy has some really really nice colors on him man. this made me one to get a solo piraya tank now haha....i love how clean and simple all your tank scapes are man...not gonna lie after i saw these pics, i went HAMMMM on my tank and cleaned it out like never before and rescaped it...lol ill post some pics when i can get my girls camera over here haha


Thank you !

As for my tank scapes, i really enjoy seeing my p's swim a lot, so i don't put much decorations in my tanks. I used to have some pieces of driftwood in that tank, but got them out, as the piraya would freak out and hit himself on them... I didn't want to take any chances... so they dissapered !


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Moondemon said:


> I used to have some pieces of driftwood in that tank, but got them out, as the piraya would freak out and hit himself on them... I didn't want to take any chances... so they dissapered !


I've been really thinking of pulling out the driftwood for that Same Reason. He's caught it a few times but this latest was the worst. 
Probably rescape soon and when I do, I doubt I'll use the driftwood.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

The colour on the anal fin in the last pic is IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Nice specimen but I don't like solo pygo...!!! give him some friends !


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

memen said:


> Nice specimen but I don't like solo pygo...!!! give him some friends !


He had some but he killed them all...


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

i can't talllk


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

GREAT looking piraya!

You gonna get him some buddies?
That would almost certainly help with his shyness...


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> GREAT looking piraya!
> 
> You gonna get him some buddies?
> That would almost certainly help with his shyness...


Some cichlids friends, as living with other piranhas didn't work out for him; he gets way too territorial. 
My GF wants to breed some sort of cichlids, maybe kribs or convicts... I'll definitely throw some in as ditter fishes for him to chase around.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Man that makes me miss my solo piraya a bunch. Love the colour man.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Cracking fish, quite nice color on it.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I still can't get enough of looking at this guy.


----------



## dorukan (Apr 24, 2009)

Great colours. Love it!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

It's looking amazing Moon, and its def bulked up since you last posted


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

does anyone have a towl







dam nice fish


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

rhom15 said:


> does anyone have a towl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you mean for the splashing from swimming.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Amazing Piraya, the best I've seen in a long time. Look at the flames on that beast they really pop!!!


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

no just drooling on myself


----------

